# why we have OSHA.



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang. thats some stupid and crazy people.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Dang. thats some stupid and crazy people.


Get er done. Nothin' else matters. Plenty more where they came from. :no:

Q: Who was the originator of all modern worker's compensation programs?

A: Otto Von Bismark.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, but it ends up shaving a few pennies off the selling price at Wal-mart and Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

The fella that the fire fighter was attending to on the power pole didn't look to good.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Regulator said:


> The fella that the fire fighter was attending to on the power pole didn't look to good.


wearing daisy dukes and a hard hat, I dont think he was a fire fighter, i hope a fire fighter would know better then to stand on a ladder in a bucket of a front loader.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

house plumber said:


> wearing daisy dukes and a hard hat, I dont think he was a fire fighter, i hope a fire fighter would know better then to stand on a ladder in a bucket of a front loader.


Yep, my mistake. :blink: D'oh!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

great pics, what site did you find them? thanks


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> great pics, what site did you find them? thanks


I was scanning my secondary hard drive and I found them there in power point. I sent it to bayside500 and he zipped all the pics back to me.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I bet the guy with that bomb had to go home and change his pants.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I bet the guy with that bomb had to go home and change his pants.:laughing::laughing:


 I bet the whole place had to. since its just sitting there and no one around


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All I know is I want to hire that guy in the first picture to come work for me...:whistling2:

The rest of them I'm not interested in...:laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

My Mama always says, "stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

haha, keep them comin


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I'll save that 8th pic for the guys in Miami that cut the coconuts out of the palms on south beach in the morning, maybe it will give them some idea to protect themselves, I'll try a get a few pics of these 2 I see every year while working at the boat show. South beach-never boring


----------

